# garantie?????



## harry22 (2. Januar 2010)

morgen leute 

erstmal ein frohes und vor allem gutes jahr 2010 

und nun zu meiner frage 
hatten es letztens mal in meinem bekanntenkreis wegen rahmengarantie und da sagte einer auf einem fully weiß jetzt die marke nicht mehr würde es 3 jahre garantie geben !!!
soweit ich jetzt aber weiß gibt lapierre doch nur 2 jahre auf fullys und 5 jahre auf hardtails ??
habe mal bei einem radhändler nachgefragt der bulls und cube verkauft und der meinte also bei cube ist es so das die auch nach über 2 jahren so kollant wären und man bekäme einen neuen rahmen nur den umbau müsste man dann selbst bezahlen !!!
wie ist des denn lapierre ??? habe mal bei denen auf der hompage nachgeschaut nur da kommt dann die fragen und antworten in französisch und diese sprache kann ich nicht !!
wollte des nun mal aus neugier wissen wie des denn so ist ??

danke für eure antworten 

viele grüße harald


----------



## Schaaf (2. Januar 2010)

Google übersetzter könntest du benutzen! 
Wenn dir keiner Antwortet, einfach mal "Papa Midnight" anschreiben. Der ist Händler und kanns dir sofort sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. Januar 2010)

2


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weis gibt Lapierre 5 Jahre Garantie bis auf Froggy und DH bei denen nur 2 Jahre aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2010)

Und erlischt die Garantie, wenn man das Bike nicht beim Fachhändler als Erstkäufer gekauft hat, sondern privat von jemand anderem?


----------



## Schaaf (2. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weiss nein aber je nachdem wie alt das Bike ist hast du nurnoch paar Monate Garantie..


----------



## harry22 (2. Januar 2010)

hallo

schon mal danke für die zahlreichen antworten

grüße harald


----------



## vitaminc (2. Januar 2010)

@Schaaf
Sagen wir mal, du kaufst ein 1 Monate gebrauchtes Lapierre von deinem Kumpel ab, hast Du jetzt Garantie oder nicht?

In der Beschreibung steht: Garantie nur für ERSTBESITZER!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2010)

Die Garantie bezieht sich IMMER auf den Erstbesitzer und ist nicht übertragbar. Es liegt somit also in der freien Entscheidung des Herstellers. Das tut es aber sowieso, da eine Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist.
Wichtig ist die Gewährleistung. Ab Rechnungsausstellung 24 Monate, wobei sich nach 6 Monaten die Beweislast zu Gunsten des Herstellers umdreht. D.h.,der Käufer muss nach diesen 6 Monaten nachweisen, dass die Ware bereits zum Zeitpunkt des Erwerbs defekt oder beschädigt war.


----------



## Schaaf (3. Januar 2010)

Geklärt vom Fachmann *auf Schulter klopf*

Wenn es so im Handbuch oder irgend wo anders steht wird es so sein!


----------



## harry22 (3. Januar 2010)

morgen 

ok 
dann ist des also wie ich des öfteren mal bei ebay gelesen habe das da bikes noch mit restgarantie angeboten ein totaler käse !!
wusste ich jetzt aber auch nicht dachte da die ganze zeit auch immer 
gilt ab dem verkaufsdatum !! naja man lernt eben nie aus !!
was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe ist wieso soll ich denn was nachweisen wenns dann älter als 6 monate ist wenn ich sag mal nach einem jahr der rahmen einen riss bekommt dann hatte er den am anfang ja noch nicht !!


grüße harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (3. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob ichs gut erklären kann aber das Thema haben wir in der Schule unglaublich lange durchgekaut.
In den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Käufer beweisen, dass das Rad unbeschadet zu dir gekommen ist usw und wenn du danach etwas entdeckst musst du beweisen, dass es schon vorher war. Aber nach den 6 Monaten kannst du das eigentlich nicht mehr weil es so gut wie unmöglich ist


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Januar 2010)

Sowas ist aber durch die Gewährleistung abgedeckt.


----------



## harry22 (3. Januar 2010)

hallo 

@Papa Midnight

habe jetzt gelesen das du ja bike-händler bist 
und deswegen mal nee frage !
was mir so bei lapierre aufgefallen ist das sie recht lange 
brauchen bis da mal ein ersatzteil kommt 
bei mir war mal des schaltauge abgerissen und des dauerte wirklich 
3 monate bis ich mal ein neues bekommen habe !!
dann war mal die dämpferaufnahme kaputt 
habe ich selbst kaputt gemacht war alleine meine schuld 
nur ich war dann mal bei meinem bike-händler der konnte mir nicht mal sagen was des teil kostet und bis wann ers denn bekommt wusste er auch nicht ?? ein andere sehr netter händler hat dann aus einem neurad des teil ausgebaut und mir zugeschickt und dann selbst ein neues bestellt 
des finde ich schon traurig kenn ich so nicht 
wenn ich was fürs auto brauche geh in den autozubehörladen da gibts dann kataloge und der kann mir sagen was es kostet und er weiß auch bis wann ers geliefert bekommt !!!!
warum geht des bei lapierre nicht ????
wenn ich mir vorstelle wenn ich mal einen rahmenschaden habe und des dauert dann auch wieder sehr lange wenns schon beim schaltauge so lange dauert wie lange dauert des wohl beim rahmen 
halbes jahr ?????
du kannst mir doch bestimmt antworten geben 
wie lange sowas dauert ??
ansonsten bin ich ja recht zufrieden mit meinem bike 
nur ganz ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht ob ich mir nochmals eines kaufen 
werde !!
den ich finde der service lässt da sehr zu wünschen übrig 

viele grüße harald


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich bekomme meine bestellten Teile innerhalb von 5 Werktagen. Wenn mal was nicht lieferbar sein sollte, dann wird es in Rückstand genommen. Drei Monate für ein Schaltauge kann nicht an den Mädels in Dijon liegen.
Aber so ein Kleinzeug sollte man als Händler auch vor Ort haben. Wir haben eine ganze tacklebox mit den verschiedenen Eloxteilen. Wenn mal was nicht da ist wirds auch bestellt.

Wir hatten mal eine Dame mit einer Rahmenrekla. Eben fotografiert, per e-mail nach Dijon geschickt, nach 4 (!) Minuten hatten wir ein ok und drei Tage später war der Rahmen da.
Also schneller geht das nun wirklich nicht.

Und zu den Preisen: Dein Händler hat ein Händlerbuch und da stehen die Explosionszeichnungen aller Räder drin. Anhand dieser Zeichnungen kann er ALLE Einzelteile telefonisch erfragen und bestellen.


----------



## harry22 (3. Januar 2010)

hallo 

danke für die antwort 

dann liegts wohl an meinem händler !!!

wenn ich wieder mal ein problem mit dem schaltauge 
oder sonst was habe werde ich mal bei dir 
anrufen !!!!

viele grüße harald


----------

